# Normal for senior cat to stop playing?



## leevi (Nov 9, 2019)

Hi all!

I have two senior Burmese (indoor) cats: a 20-year-old and a 21-year-old. I find that they have become quite picky about what kind of games they like to play, but the younger one doesn't seem interested in any kind of playing anymore.

She's very friendly and loves attention 24/7, but I worry that she's not getting enough activity without playing. I know that all cats have their own types of favorite games but she doesn't seem interested in any kind of games anymore. I've built cardboard box forts, pulled different kinds of strings on the floor, thrown little toys and moved them like they were real critters, got some toys with cat nip in them, but nothing. At least a year back she did participate in some games a little bit, but now she completely ignores all of my attempts. She doesn't act different in any other way and seems happy and has recently been checked by the vet so no obvious health problems [Edit: well okay there were some health problems but they were much more recent than this lack of interest in playing and probably not really related]. Should I just accept that she's not interested in playing anymore? Or is it bad if she doesn't get that kind of activity?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

If it's her choice and the option is there, I probably wouldn't worry.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with MilleD. If your cat is no longer interested in playing at the grand old age of 20, I wouldn't worry. Let her do as she pleases in her Autumn years.  

It is wonderful you have two senior cats who are in such good health, due to the excellent care you give them.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Think of it this way - if your 20 year old cat was a human she would be 96 ! Now I don't know many 96 year old's that still want to go out dancing every night - do you ?

Like any other animal (humans included) we all slow down as we get older - my old Harrycat (RIP) gave up 'playing' when he was about 16, basically he just couldn't be "bothered" any longer
Providing she is healthy and has no underlying health issues then don't worry.


----------



## leevi (Nov 9, 2019)

Hi again! Looks like I forgot to thank for the comments before, so delayed thanks for them! After your comments I decided to just accept that my cat doesn't care that much for playing anymore.

However, I'm now again convinced that this senior cat needs _some_ sort of entertainment. She clearly has lots of restless energy, and she keeps pacing around the house and meowing for us to keep her company. (She's become _very_ vocal these past few years, but she's been regularly checked by the vet so there don't seem to be any health concerns.) She gets lots and lots of petting and lap time every day by all family members, but she still seems bored and frustrated. However, she still ignores every attempt at playing! How else to entertain a cat?? (Preferably entertainment suited for a senior cat with a more limited joint movement and such.)


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@leevi, the restless energy and pacing I would think is possibly due to the onset of feline dementia, (not uncommon with elderly cats) rather than a desire for entertainment. .

Dementia may accompany chronic kidney disease (CKD); restless energy in a cat can be a symptom of hyperthyroidism. When was your cat last given a full blood test and urinalysis? And has her blood pressure been tested? High BP can cause anxiety and restlessness.

In elderly cats there can be changes in their health within a matter of a couple of months, or less of a normal test. So if she has not had a blood test in the last 2 months I would ask the vet to carry one out very soon. Even if her last blood test showed "normal" ranges for everything it is not necessarily the case things will still be the same.

Are you weighing her every month on digital scales and keeping a record for comparison? It is the only way to tell for sure if she is losing any weight.

If she is eating her normal amount but losing any weight at all this could be a sign of hyperthyroidism, or kidney disease, or Diabetes mellitus (another disease that is quite common in older cats).

I don't want to sound gloomy, but I really do doubt that an urge to play is what is underlying her behaviour.


----------



## leevi (Nov 9, 2019)

Thank you for your help once again chillminx!

First, the health details: she had her blood tested last month and back then it seemed pretty normal. The vet was wondering about hyperthyroidism then but the test results didn't support that. The kidney values were slightly high, so after that we started giving her Fortekor once a day as a precaution (from my understanding it also helps keep her blood pressure in control). Also, we weigh both our cats once a week with a digital scale and take notes (they are both very old so we're making sure we'll notice if they start losing weight) and there hasn't been any change in her weight.

Regarding the restlessness, I hadn't realized to consider dementia as a cause. I've had two senior cats that had occasional moments like that where they suddenly seemed lost and confused and started meowing all anxious - it was pretty clear that they momentarily forgot where they were. This cat in question just behaves a bit differently and has different body language compared to those, so it hasn't really seemed like the same thing... She hasn't really seemed confused or lost, she meows like she does when she's displeased at us for ignoring her and gets very happy and purring when we pick her up. But the clinginess could indeed be caused by her feeling restless even if not clearly agitated because of some kind of neurological problem.

Now, if this restlessness _is_ caused by dementia or some other neurological disorder, are there any ways to make her feel even slightly better when she gets restless?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Dementia in cats is known medically as Cognitive Dysfunction Syndrome (CDS).

According to one study (see below for link) almost one third of cats aged 11-14 years will show at least one behavioural symptom related to CDS. For cats over the age of 15, that increases to about 50% of them.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21435622

These are some quotes from an article on Feline Dementia (CDS) from Your Cat magazine, which you may find of interest:

"Work led by researchers at the University of Edinburgh Veterinary School examined the brains of older cats that had suffered from severe behavioural changes, and demonstrated that the changes that occurred were similar to those in humans with Alzheimer's. These are due to the build up of a protein called amyloid that collects as plaques between the nerve cells and inhibits messages from being processed by the brain. [..] "

"The main causes are thought to be a reduction in the blood supply due to deterioration in the vessels to and within the brain, and damage to the brain cells themselves by agents know as free radicals. These are substances formed when cells burn up food substances to produce energy. The free radicals are normally mopped up quickly by the body's natural antioxidant defences, including a number of special enzymes and free radical scavengers, such as vitamins A, C and E. The balance between the production and removal of free radicals can be upset by disease, age and stress."

"An excess of free radicals can lead to damage and the brain is particularly susceptible because it has a high fat content, a high demand for oxygen and a limited ability to repair itself."

"Environmental enrichment can lead to the production of hormones within the brain that stimulate the growth of nerve cells. The combination of environmental stimulation with human and inter-cat interaction, food hunting games, (and daily exercise) together with a diet enriched with antioxidants are believed to act cumulatively together in improving cognitive function."

"There is no specific treatment to cure [..] or reverse CDS, but there are three lines of support that may be of value:

"Dietary modification: diets enriched with antioxidants ...such as vitamin E, beta carotene and essential fatty acids (Omega-3 fish oil), are believed to reduce oxidative damage, by reducing amyloid production... There are several products on the market that are enhanced with such substances, and your vet will be able to direct you to the ones that are most suitable for your cat."

"Drug treatment: there are a growing number of possible drug options for treating dementia in humans, but there are no drugs licensed for the treatment of CDS in cats and none that have been proven to work. However, a number of drugs that have a beneficial effect upon brain function in dogs have been used 'off label' with varying degrees of success."

"A limited trial in the US using the canine drug Selgian showed a positive effect on cats and the American Association of Feline Practitioners now supports the use of this drug for the treatment of CDS in the US."

"Lifestyle:-- change should be kept to a minimum, and when it cannot be avoided it should be made slowly and with much reassurance. Some cats may become so demented and cope so poorly with change that they may benefit from having their area of access reduced in size, such as to a single room containing everything they need. This core territory can then be kept safe and constant."

"Environmental application of a synthetic feline scent hormone, in spray or diffuser form, can also help in reducing feline anxiety. Sometimes, drugs to reduce anxiety used 'off-label' may also help in this respect."

Here is the full article

https://www.yourcat.co.uk/cat-advice/your-older-cat/dementia-in-elderly-cats/


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I would be concerned about pain. Arthritis can really debilitate a cat. There are some good supplements that can be tried. I like green lipped mussel and have had excellent results with it in my now 16 year old cat when she first became seized up with arthritis 3 years ago.


----------



## leevi (Nov 9, 2019)

chillminx said:


> "Environmental enrichment can lead to the production of hormones within the brain that stimulate the growth of nerve cells. The combination of environmental stimulation with human and inter-cat interaction, food hunting games, (and daily exercise) together with a diet enriched with antioxidants are believed to act cumulatively together in improving cognitive function."


After your earlier comment I started reading about feline dementia and read this too, and it brings me back to my original problem that I have no idea how to exercise or play with her when she ignores everything... XD; But I'll have to at least try those dietary changes and also feline scent hormones!



lorilu said:


> I would be concerned about pain. Arthritis can really debilitate a cat. There are some good supplements that can be tried. I like green lipped mussel and have had excellent results with it in my now 16 year old cat when she first became seized up with arthritis 3 years ago.


Thanks for the input! She does have stiff hip joints and a bit weaker hind leg muscles, but the vet didn't seem to think there's arthritis yet. Also, I read about feline arthritis and the symptoms don't really match? She's not moving less, instead she's actually quite active and jumps up and down a lot.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@leevi - would she respond to treat hunting games perhaps?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

@leevi - I realise what I'm about to suggest isn't actually playing... but does she ever get interested in watching TV? Our current cats love watching videos for cats on you tube. And our previous elderly cat could pretty much spend an afternoon just watching birds on there. With all our cats it seems to act as a good relaxer and mental occupier!


----------

